# NC's K9 program stopped over roughness - Police News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.policeone.com/K-9/articles/1691140-N-C-s-K9-program-stopped-over-roughness/&cid=1155881243&ei=FTAdSIbVKoiIyQS3pbAM&usg=AFrqEzdzBSBenUcMbxZONL_z9gc8Kex3vQ">NC's <b>K9</b> program stopped over roughness</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Police News, CA -</font> <nobr>May 1, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Dan Kane RALEIGH, NC — The NC Highway Patrol took its police dogs out of service indefinitely Wednesday, after a hearing exposed rough obedience <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

